

Google's Schmidt undaunted by Apple or Facebook - Concours
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE6682JA20100709

======
pg
Interesting how odd that headline would have seemed just 5 or 6 years ago.

~~~
staunch
It's odd now. There truly is no reasonable fear that either company will eat
into Google's core business.

It would make sense as "Zuckerberg and Jobs undaunted by Google"

~~~
netcan
Those would have also seemed much more odd then, for several reasons.

